# Delkim TXI+ und Receiver passen nicht



## musti71 (7. Januar 2014)

Servus,

wollt mal fragen ob sich jemand mit den Seriennummern von den Delkims auskennt, es ist ja bekannt das Modelle vor 2011 nicht mit Receivern nach 2011 zam passen. 

Gibt ja ne 5-stellige Seriennummer und ne 6-stellige Seriennummer, ansonsten müsste man ja das SET bei Delkim einschicken und die programmieren die Delkims ja so das sie passen aber das dauert lt. diversen Erfahrungsberichten meist zwischen 10 - 12 Wochen.

Meine Frage:

Passt ein Receiver mit ner 5-Stelligen Seriennummer auf einem Delkim mit ner 5-stelligen Seriennummer?

Oder kanns dann trotzdem sein das es irgendwie nicht passt??

LG |supergri


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Delkim TXI+ und Receiver passen nicht*

Puh, also das mit den Seriennummern weiß ich leider nicht. 
-Sorry-

Ich hatte bisher auch einmal das Problem das ich zu einem älteren Empfänger einen neuen Sender gekauft habe.
Habe den Anfang Januar letzten Jahres eingeschickt und gemäß Absprache mit Korda genau 6 Wochen später wieder
bei meinem Händler gehabt.

Wenn irgendetwas nicht funtz wird Dir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben die Teilchen auf die Insel zu schicken. Aber wenn nicht zu dieser Jahreszeit, wann dann?


----------



## musti71 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Delkim TXI+ und Receiver passen nicht*

also hab mich erkundigt,

die neuen Receiver mit der 6-stelligen Seriennummer müssten alle Delkims empfangen, heißt neu+alt |supergri


----------



## eurokb (23. August 2014)

*AW: Delkim TXI+ und Receiver passen nicht*

Welches Baujahr ist dein Delkim Receiver und auf welcher Frequenz ist er
eingestellt ?
Ich suche ein altes Receiver Modell !
LG
Heinz


----------

